# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвера для HP Compaq Presario CQ 50-110 под Windows 7

## Yakunidza

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти "дрова" по данной теме.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 17 секунд_
А то я установил семерку, "дрова" какие были от висты поставил и началась какая то ерунда с "безопасным извлечением" всяких usb-продуктов. Потом система сама не может сделать "завершение работы":D - смешно от того, как пишу...

----------


## Alex007

Ищи здесь!!!  дрова Там выбираешь модель бука своего - а то ты не полностью написал!!!!:confused:

----------

